#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Поздравляем первых Российских Геше

## Vadgr

Еше Джигми это тибетское имя Дымбрыла Гурубазаровича Дашибалданова.
 Он родился в Бурятии , в 17 лет уехал учиться в Индию в монастырь Дрепунг Гоманг. Там он принял полные обеты монаха , в 2011 году закончил шестнадцатилетний летний курс обучения и в 2012 году защитился на степень Геше- доктора Буддийской философии.
 Он стал первым из Российских граждан, получивших полное Буддийское философское образование за последние 95 лет, со времен Великой Октябрьской революции, которая временно остановила развитие Буддизма в нашей стране. Он, и Бадма Дорижапович Мархаев , стали первыми и пока единственными Геше - докторами Буддийской философии из России.

----------

Aion (14.02.2012), Caddy (14.02.2012), Joy (15.02.2012), Lion Miller (15.02.2012), Lungrig (15.02.2012), Odvulpa (15.02.2012), Osh (21.02.2012), Pedma Kalzang (14.02.2012), Pema Sonam (14.02.2012), sergey (14.02.2012), Svarog (14.02.2012), Tengon (19.02.2012), Tomahawk (15.02.2012), Алексей Т (15.02.2012), Аминадав (14.02.2012), Анирудха (15.02.2012), Ануруддха (15.02.2012), Артем Тараненко (14.02.2012), Вова Л. (14.02.2012), Джигме (16.02.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.02.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дубинин (14.02.2012), Иван Денисов (14.02.2012), Кунсанг (15.02.2012), Пема Дролкар (15.02.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (15.02.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (15.02.2012)

----------

